# Terrarium as veg box



## fleshstain (Apr 19, 2006)

i've got a 55ga terrarium with a stand that i normally use for my snakes and stashing their supplies in....i had been wanting to do veg box a couple weeks since i've got my flowering room complete and figured why not use the stand....it would actually serve me as a double purpose: i could start seedling to move to my flower room and the lil bit of heat would well at heating the terrarium on top....so i cleaned the stand out and drilled a hole to mount a cpu fan to get fresh air in....the back of the stand is pretty open and sits about 2" away from the wall so getting the air out isn't a problem....the other fan was made to just circulate air and help the seedlings develop sturdier stems....it was made out of an old microwave fan, a typewriter cord, and radio shack project box (total cost $1.86 and moves A LOT of air)....i couldn't decide what to do for a light and finally decided on a sunlight supply 4-bulb t-5 fixture....i couldn't be happier with my choice....the seedlings in the pics were started at random time....the 2 in the back row in round pots are the oldest at 1 week as of yesterday....i'll eventually get an am. agritech clone machine, or something similar, to put in there once i get some "real" seeds....i've just been toying with some good schwag seeds that i had to till i got the setups just right....anywho, just thought i'd share....and for anyone curious, the temp. stays right at 84 degrees and the humidity stays between 35-45%....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 19, 2006)

*Whats up fleshstain. You gotta nice little setup there. IMO i would try and get your babies a bit closer to the light. You see how the stems are long on your plants. This is because they are stretching for the light. Do your lights get real hot? *


----------



## fleshstain (Apr 19, 2006)

Grunt....the stems are elongated from the last flouro i was using....it was a cheap single tube (30W) and i left them about 12" away from it and they shot up like a bottle rocket trying to reach it....since they've been in my newer setup they're growing out and not up like before....and the light doesn't get that hot....i've just been content with the height since the upward growing has seemed to slow quite a bit....


----------

